# [SOLVED] Something fast to send keystrokes over the network?



## HunterjWizard (Dec 11, 2007)

All right, I have kind of an odd use-case here but I am hoping someone knows something.

I have a PC I used to use to play games. It shares a monitor with my workstation, but not a keyboard/mouse, I just witch it over and use a different set. The workstation has multiple monitors and I multi-task.

Anyway. The second set of inputs has me sitting furhter away from the monitor(its in a pullout tray under the desk. I am presently loosing my eyesight, and sitting that far away puts me just far enough to make most games unplayable(basically anything with text in it). 

So. I am trying to find a program that will basically let me send keystrokes over the network so that I can use my main keyboard/mouse to control the games and sit much closer. 

I am familliar with VNC and use RealVNC servers and viewers for all of my remote-work, but you can't play games while VNC is running(too much overhead trying to send even the lowest-quality video). I have already tried Synergy and I won't get into detail but my experience with that soware was bad enough that I will never try it again.

Idealy I would like something I can jump in and out of with a keystroke. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Something fast to send keystrokes over the network?*

Do you mean something like this?

How to Control Multiple Computers with a Single Keyboard and Mouse

I've used Synergy and it's a good program.

Synergy


----------



## HunterjWizard (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Something fast to send keystrokes over the network?*



HunterjWizard said:


> I have already tried Synergy and I won't get into detail but my experience with that software was bad enough that I will never try it again.


I hate having to quote myself. All right, fine, detail: I attempted to use synergy off and on for a few months about a year ago. It may or may not work ok for web browsing/office type apps, but some repeated bug/error for which there was no support frequently slowed my workstation to a crawl. The only way to fix it was to end-task syngery and hard-reboot the other computer. In the end it wound up corrupting my video card drivers and I had to reformat both computers to get them working properly again.

My experience with synergy was bad enough that I will never try it again.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Something fast to send keystrokes over the network?*

Oh, my bad. I apologize for missing that. I think there's some other programs like Synergy out there which may work better, but I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## HunterjWizard (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Something fast to send keystrokes over the network?*

I just need something to send keystrokes. I don't want to go with a mouseover/hot area becuase the screen switches back and forth between the workstation and the gaming PC.


----------



## HunterjWizard (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Something fast to send keystrokes over the network?*

Nevermind, found a piece of software that does the trick, called InputDirector. Similar to synergy.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm really on a role here.:facepalm: ID was the one I used. I had tried Synergy and couldn't get it to work.:facepalm: Glad you found it.:smile:


----------

